# Linux certyfikat

## nox3r

Witam,

Mam zamiar w najbliższym czasie zapisać się na egzamin linuxowy. Jakie polecacie ?

Na razie mam w planach SuSe CLP lub RedHat RHCSA.

----------

## sebas86

Nie brałem jeszcze udziału, ale może warto zacząć od edX: Introduction to Linux. Sam kurs i egzamin jest darmowy, płatny jest certyfikat.

----------

## ar_it

Ostatnio prowadziłem kilka rekrutacji na stanowiska związane z administracją linuksa i szczerze mówiąc nikt nie patrzy na certyfikaty (no może poza tymi od redhata), może dlatego że są mało popularne w Polsce, a może dlatego że większość dobrych adminów nie ma czasu na certyfikaty  :Smile: 

----------

